# Udevd[917] : Unable to recieved kernel netlink message : ...

## l9ft b9hind

Hello ( sorry I'm French   :Very Happy:   ) 

I've a problem on my Notebook Asus F3JM, ( Intel Core Duo T2500,  Intel® 945GM )

When I start Gentoo, I've something like : (" udev[917] : unable to recieve kernel netlink message : Socket ... )

Someone can help me ??? 

thx  :Very Happy: 

( I have already try to change Udev version but nothing change )

----------

## MaD-DaRiUs

I'm having the same problem.

Dell Poweredge A5000, Genkerneled hardened-sources-2.6.17, udev-100-r2.

Bug report here.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151414

----------

## mentorek

any solutions on this issue? got the same problem here...

My laptop is Toshiba P100-219

----------

## sanmartin

This sounds like the same problem as this thread, but no solution yet over there either.

----------

## humbletech99

the solution is here now https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3770235.html#3770235

----------

## mentorek

Yes, I did something similar to the solution from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3770235.html#3770235 .

I had some other problems though. It was complaining about /dev/console but I've created this one and udev started to work properly.

Cheers,

Mik

----------

